# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Occupy prostests

## Armykid93

I agree we need to change things but if im not mistaken what these people want is socialism which is a completly broken system in my eyes that dosent produce results. 

If im wrong can someone who agrees with the Occupy movement please educate me. I want to know the whole story because even the liberal media it seems has completly turned on the occupy movement.

----------


## Nooomoto

You can't agree with the movement, they have no clear direction going any which way. They protest everyone and everything. Just a bunch of dumbass kids (mindset, not age) with too much time on their hands.

----------


## denverpride

No lie, saw an "occupy Christmas" protest yesterday.

----------


## Times Roman

first of all. I'm a Libertarian, not a liberal.

But..... the government has been bailing out banks and financial institutions (and auto manufacturers) with taxpayer paid loans. Sure, some have been paid back, but extremely risky to the tax payer, and the rate not commenserate with the risk. Now some of these very same institutions are posting very big profits, and that is good. But my understanding is that there is still insufficient regulation to prevent this from happening again. 

Now, my personal gripe, why is it we spend so much friggin money on foreign aid (we have to borrow the money to do it, btw... we do NOT have surplus cash to do it without borrowing from the Chinese) and very little on domestic programs to rebuild this nation. Something is definately wrong with this picture!

----------


## Nooomoto

> first of all. I'm a Libertarian, not a liberal.
> 
> But..... the government has been bailing out banks and financial institutions (and auto manufacturers) with taxpayer paid loans. Sure, some have been paid back, but extremely risky to the tax payer, and the rate not commenserate with the risk. Now some of these very same institutions are posting very big profits, and that is good. But my understanding is that there is still insufficient regulation to prevent this from happening again.


You could also point out that the big banks got in trouble and needed bailing out because they were forced by government regulations to give loans to people who couldn't afford them.

I don't fancy myself a libertarian, but I do feel that social programs are a luxury and not an absolute responsibility of the government. Social programs time and time again, all over the world have shown that they do nothing but slowly bleed governments broke. Spain, Italy and Greece are a glimpse of our future if we continue down this road. America is the only country in the world where the impoverished have big screen LCD TVs, cars and satellite TV. This is a joke. I was recently in Costa Rica...San Jose, not the nice part. The worst part of Miami is 10x better than the average neighborhood in San Jose. Those are poor people. Visiting a country like that really helps put things in perspective. The American poor don't need anything except a kick in the ass.

As far as OWS...they've protested the President, the banks, Black Friday, Christmas, Oakland (presumably the most progressive city in the country), a libertarian convention, etc etc...they have no direction. They should have quit 3 weeks in when everyone was on their side. Now everyone is just tired of it.

----------


## Armykid93

alright so me not getting what they are protesting is pretty normal is what im getting lol. They seem pretty damn crazy, especially here in portland. When I have driven by them it honestly looks like a big homeless party. And its disgusting, thevye turned the park into a bathroom and the last estimate I heard for damage was no less then 300k and no more then 1.3 million

----------


## Nooomoto

Thought this was interesting...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> *You could also point out that the big banks got in trouble and needed bailing out because they were forced by government regulations to give loans to people who couldn't afford them.*


This is not my area of expertise but I dont think this is 100% accurate. I think Clintons sub prime mortgage lending act didnt force banks to give out these loans - it financially incentivised them to do so. Which is a huge diff because in that case the banks greed (and some might say the democrats stupidity) is what fostered this entire portion of the problem in the first place.

----------


## Nooomoto

> This is not my area of expertise but I dont think this is 100% accurate. I think Clintons sub prime mortgage lending act didnt force banks to give out these loans - it financially incentivised them to do so. Which is a huge diff because in that case the banks greed (and some might say the democrats stupidity) is what fostered this entire portion of the problem in the first place.


The bill I'm referring to came from the senate not the white house. The name escapes me at the moment. I know McCain was a sponsor of it but didn't understand at the time what it would be used for. I'll find the name of the bill and get back to you.

EDIT: Did some searching, it was Phil Gramm who authored the act and it was passed into law under the Clinton Administration. Banks are definitely greedy. I don't blame them for being greedy, thats what they do for a living, but they also know when people are too poor to pay back loans. I don't see a bunch of bankers thinking it to be a great idea to give loans to people who obviously had no means of paying them back. I'm pretty sure making money would've been high on their priority list.

----------


## Armykid93

> first of all. I'm a Libertarian, not a liberal.
> 
> But..... the government has been bailing out banks and financial institutions (and auto manufacturers) with taxpayer paid loans. Sure, some have been paid back, but extremely risky to the tax payer, and the rate not commenserate with the risk. Now some of these very same institutions are posting very big profits, and that is good. But my understanding is that there is still insufficient regulation to prevent this from happening again. 
> 
> Now, my personal gripe, why is it we spend so much friggin money on foreign aid (we have to borrow the money to do it, btw... we do NOT have surplus cash to do it without borrowing from the Chinese) and very little on domestic programs to rebuild this nation. Something is definately wrong with this picture!


I agree completly with you. Out of 193 known countries in the world the USA provides foreign aid to over 150 of them. It insane. That would fix our god damn debt problem right there.

----------


## Flieloadoceri

Ill do the Atlanta CCP offices. Someone needs to occupy them. Or is it reoccupy?

----------


## warchild

> first of all. I'm a Libertarian, not a liberal.
> 
> But..... the government has been bailing out banks and financial institutions (and auto manufacturers) with taxpayer paid loans. Sure, some have been paid back, but extremely risky to the tax payer, and the rate not commenserate with the risk. Now some of these very same institutions are posting very big profits, and that is good. But my understanding is that there is still insufficient regulation to prevent this from happening again. 
> 
> Now, my personal gripe, why is it we spend so much friggin money on foreign aid (we have to borrow the money to do it, btw... we do NOT have surplus cash to do it without borrowing from the Chinese) and very little on domestic programs to rebuild this nation. Something is definately wrong with this picture!


i agree but majority if not all have been paid back with interest

----------


## Armykid93

I think what needs to happen is the government mostly stays out of our lives. When it comes to things like fire dept, police dept that stuff I wouldnt want privatized for obvious reasons then the government should step in. Other than that we should be free to live how we want.

----------


## Thenard

IMO I think it boils down to people being fed up on various levels. Economy, lack of trust in the gov, wars, etc. Seems like the start of something that is only going to get bigger and less peaceful.. Govt is way too involved in our daily lives and we would need a reset button to take them out of it at this point. since that button doesn't exist we're stuck pretty much.

----------


## Armykid93

The housing issue wouldnt have happened if people stopped caring so much about hurting other peoples feelings. Im sorry if your a left winger but liberals were the ones saying "everyone should be able to own a home"......well they cant. Not everyone can own a home because guess what, the world isnt a fair place and never will be. Im not bitching because I didnt grow up to be 6'3 and 300 pounds I just decided that the NFL probably isnt where I will be in 5 years  :Smilie: 

I hope this post makes sense haha

----------


## Armykid93

> IMO I think it boils down to people being fed up on various levels. Economy, lack of trust in the gov, wars, etc. Seems like the start of something that is only going to get bigger and less peaceful.. Govt is way too involved in our daily lives and we would need a reset button to take them out of it at this point. since that button doesn't exist we're stuck pretty much.


Voting in people who dont want big government and getting rid of the morons that do would do exactly what you are saying my friend.

----------


## Dytum

Im for it but you wont see me at any protest. call me a hypocrite.. eh or lazy

----------


## Armykid93

Btw there will always be levels. Some people make more. some less. Its the way the world is

Shut up and lift

----------

